# Tower removal???



## ATH (Feb 26, 2016)

Anybody ever remove an old antenna tower?

A neighbor called because he bought a commercial rental building with a radio tower on it. He wants it down. He knows I climb trees and am not too bothered by heights, so he thought perhaps I could do it. He said "it is probably 30' above the building." I'm thinking sounds like something I could dismantle and lower down as long as it is not in bad shape.

I measured it to be 80' above the building! There are 3 sets of guy wires with 3 wires each. One of the top ones has broken loose from the roof. The second one is only about 25' up, so not high enough to climb there and cut it in half. I am not climbing past the 3rd set....and really don't like the idea of climbing to it... Even if I got to that point, it is 45' up, meaning there is still 35' of tower above that, so for me to tie that off on the tower cut it and rig it down, it will be shock loading the tower at the same point I am attached....20' above the next support. NOT happening.

It is about 25' in from the edge of the roof, so I am not sure even the tallest bucket in town will help...

That all leads to Option B: Shoot a line through the tower near the top. Have two ropes on the back side and one on the front side. Cut all the guy wires. Cut the two back pieces of the triangle. Notch the back side of the front support and pull it over. Place mattresses on the edge of the building to soften the blow if it falls faster than expected and the back ropes lose control.

Is Option B a bad idea???


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2016)

Here it is...


----------



## Del_ (Feb 26, 2016)

I've felled towers before.

What I've done is to cut one side and leave the other two as the hinge. You cut no notches and fell away from the single side you cut so it ends up on top. It still may not go exactly where you want it as both remaining pipes may not fold at the same point. You may want to try to crimp them before cutting the back leg for better control. Two legs will fold quite easily.


----------



## Shagbark (Feb 26, 2016)

We hired a rigger with a crane to do an 80' in a very similar sutuation. 4-20' sections. As much as you want to help your neighbor, and as much as he wants it done on the cheap, it is not worth your life or limb or the property damage potential.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 26, 2016)

Be interested to hear how this turns out for ya OP...and how/what method you used.


----------



## Zale (Feb 26, 2016)

I wouldn't do it. That tower is a whole different animal. At a minimum you would need a crane to do it safely.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 26, 2016)

Dropping it could do damage to the building that would cost many times the cost or renting a crane.


----------



## TonyK (Feb 26, 2016)

Paging @Whitespider


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 26, 2016)

Crane may cost but does it really.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 26, 2016)

I would first check with your insurance... Probably not covered If something were to happen


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 26, 2016)

pro94lt said:


> I would first check with your insurance... Probably not covered If something were to happen


Not only that, I'd have the owners John Hancock a dozen times in writing, waiving me from any and all liability. That alone would probably kick the crane rental into gear, outta the owners wallet.


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2016)

Del_ said:


> I've felled towers before.
> 
> What I've done is to cut one side and leave the other two as the hinge. You cut no notches and fell away from the single side you cut so it ends up on top. It still may not go exactly where you want it as both remaining pipes may not fold at the same point. You may want to try to crimp them before cutting the back leg for better control. Two legs will fold quite easily.


Problem with that is the way we want it to fall is the direction if the one leg. I do like the idea of having control of 2 legs. Wonder if cutting a section out of the front would work. I like the idea of pre crimping.

But you guys are working towards having me talked out of it. I guess this is just confirmation that I need one of those cranes tree mec has!


----------



## duckman (Feb 26, 2016)

could one guy wire be rigged too help slow the fall when cut ?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 26, 2016)

The only towers I've ever dropped were on the ground. I just happened to be in the tree biz as cable and satellite was going big. Cut down hundreds of creosoted poles, too. The crimp does help to make sure both legs fold at the same spot. If they don't good directional control is lost. I've dropped stamped towers before and use a hack saw on the two control legs to cut metal so the remaining metal would fold well. The cut the third leg all the way through and pull!

I know a guy who went up a free standing tower and did some work on his own antenna. Two days later the tower fell over into a tree! A lot of towers are quite rusted at ground level.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 26, 2016)

duckman said:


> could one guy wire be rigged too help slow the fall when cut ?


Depending on how the base is anchored, would that theory possibly create the base coming out from it, and the base running straight back, opposite of the intended fall target zone? Just thinkin' out loud.


----------



## Agent Orange (Feb 26, 2016)

Get a professional.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 26, 2016)

I use to do tower work and the is 2 ways to do it. Jin pole or crane removal. If you loosen then guy wires up Wong and release one with tention on other 2 wire it will fold. He may want to call a crane service or tower erector for the removal of the small antenna 
500 foot yeah that is a full size crew cab dodge


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 26, 2016)

bikemike said:


> I use to do tower work and the is 2 ways to do it. Jin pole or crane removal. If you loosen then guy wires up Wong and release one with tention on other 2 wire it will fold. He may want to call a crane service or tower erector for the removal of the small antenna View attachment 488547
> 500 foot yeah that is a full size crew cab dodge


Damn...truck looks like a doormat.


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Depending on how the base is anchored, would that theory possibly create the base coming out from it, and the base running straight back, opposite of the intended fall target zone? Just thinkin' out loud.


I was wondering the same thing... Didn't get on the roof to look at the base.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 26, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Damn...truck looks like a doormat.


That job will physically wear you out climbing every day. Elbows sounds like a crusty door hinges and shoulders pop n crunch bad now


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 26, 2016)

bikemike said:


> That job will physically wear you out climbing every day. Elbows sounds like a crusty door hinges and shoulders pop n crunch bad now


I bet...no doubt.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, Option B sounds like a very bad idea.

It wouldn't surprise me if a permit was needed to remove that thing. It wouldn't surprise me if they won't give you a permit.

But it sure looks like a fun thing to try to do. Google it.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 26, 2016)

Shagbark said:


> We hired a rigger with a crane to do an 80' in a very similar sutuation. 4-20' sections. As much as you want to help your neighbor, and as much as he wants it done on the cheap, it is not worth your life or limb or the property damage potential.


Very true most tower sectors are 20 ft each. That tower weighs more than you think. A crane pull on a roof top is probably the best option and for a nate certified company to do the removal. I'd bet the city would permit it to be removed for structural and saftey regards


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 26, 2016)

I've taken miles of the things down. Gin pole, one section at a time (unless it's lighter Rohn 25g, then two at a time is safe) and you lower it straight down alongside the tower... never try to cut and flop one unless you drop the whole thing in the middle of a cornfield. Besides, resale on the tower is an added bonus. Not a job for the first timer, though. Practice on 30' ham radio and TV antenna towers before tackling one like that.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 26, 2016)

And that's either Rohn 25G or 35G... ten foot sections.


----------



## sweepleader (Feb 26, 2016)

None of those light weight towers are rated for climbing by the manufacturer, even when brand new. Sure guys climb them, but the forces are not predictable. Never shock load one. Never cut a guy without unloading the others. Get a pro.


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2016)

Appreciate all the input. You have me talked out of it. I'd do in a field, but the more I think about it and read everybody's thoughts... too much can go wrong.

That's why this place rocks... you talked me out of doing something dumber than using a chainsaw 75' off the ground


----------



## bikemike (Feb 26, 2016)

In a field is easy if nothing around cut 1 anchor and down she goes. Wish I had a vid


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 26, 2016)

ATH said:


> ...talked out of it...



Well, I don't blame you... I've got a 70' Rohn 25G that I have to replace an antenna on this spring... two sets of guy wires (not good) and they're stretched badly. Owner can't remember if the base is even in concrete, let alone _enough_ concrete. I went 40' up it last fall to remove a lightweight UHF yagi antenna and it creeped me the hell out. I believe that I'm going to tell him that he either contracts me to re-guy the tower first, or forget it. One set of the guy wires was anchored to a Siberian Elm tree's trunk with a 3/8" screw eye. I'm surprised it hasn't come down in a wind storm, but he says it's been up for 20+ years, but nobody else has climbed it in the last 15 years. He's about 73 years old and can't climb it anymore.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 26, 2016)

Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah.. my thoughts, too. I'll look at the base, and if it's good I can re-guy it with 3 or 4 sets and it'll be fine, but he's long ago ran out of adjustment room with the guy turnbuckles so it really needs new guys before I climb it. Last fall I went straight up, cut the coax, cut the antenna brackets off with a battery grinder and came right back down. Was only up there for about five minutes and that was about four minutes longer than I wanted to be on that thing. Any more, trees seem safer to me than towers. I think maybe I went up too many questionable ones, back in the day, and I get creeped out by them more than I used to. Although, past about 100 feet and I'm done, now. Just can't seem to get past that fear of the ground being so damn far away.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 26, 2016)

top it


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 26, 2016)

Wait... what if it starts sprouting little towers?


----------



## Oldmaple (Feb 27, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> Wait... what if it starts sprouting little towers?


Just treat the stump. Be careful there aren't any other towers nearby or you could kill them too, those roots are all interconnected.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 27, 2016)

Interesting to read the opinions/views of all that posted on this subject matter. One thing I had thought about last night when we were chiming in, but Jeff explained my curiosity...was taking this tower top down and the resale of the same. Certainly makes good sense to me, vice it hittin' the scrap metal yard. Have certainly learned a little about these towers that I guess like most folks, you see'em everywhere everyday, but just don't give a whole lotta thought about the steps involved to get these things in the air, and the removal of one. These things are certainly a little more involved than your average Radio Shack $99.95, 15-18' VHF/UHF homeowner special, no doubt.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 27, 2016)

I bet whoever "breaker 1-9s" off that monster would be heard a ways!


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 27, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> ..was taking this tower top down and the resale of the same.



I don't scrap 'em unless there are sections in real bad shape... I've got everything from Rohn 20G to 65G piled up at the shop and a friend's farm. Some of it takes me a few years to sell, but eventually I get it sold (90% to other ham radio enthusiasts). I even have bits of it stuck in the shed here at the house, lying alongside the garden, telephone poles lying about... LoL... gotta get it all over to the shop and out of my way. It's a pain in the ass to mow around...





I better get it done before those guys from the "hoarders" show send a talent scout my way!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 27, 2016)

Get an estimate for a helicopter and compare the costs to your man hours.
I am bidding a job now the same way.
Jeff


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 27, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Get an estimate for a helicopter and compare the costs to your man hours.
> I am bidding a job now the same way.
> Jeff


Never even give a helo any thought. Then again, I ain't no tower erector or tower taker-downer. Be interesting to hear your quote for the helo services.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 27, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Never even give a helo any thought. Then again, I ain't no tower erector or tower taker-downer. Be interesting to hear your quote for the helo services.



We have 'hard to access trees' that when I put man hours and equiptment costs, the cost is massive.
Call around your area and compare the cost. Maybe a $1000 to get it there and then per hour and fuel and permits,,,
but, I say 'F' it,,,it is not a tree,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Feb 27, 2016)

Who has the liability if the helo crashes?


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 27, 2016)

Zale said:


> Who has the liability if the helo crashes?


I would certainly think that liability would go straight to the helo business, just as soon as they sign the contract and get paid, well up front I'm sure. I certainly wouldn't pay them for services, then hafta have it come back on me at some point. The helo boys go out and assess the job as well, I would think, well before contract signing begins.


----------



## Superjunior2 (Mar 2, 2016)

We did one of those a few years ago for a friend, had no idea what I was doing. It wasn't that big tho, about 80 ft tall and anchored at the ground along side of a building. We pulled the bucket truck and crane right up to it, hooked it up about 60 ft up and took it in 2 picks, with a Sawzall lol..


----------



## ATH (Mar 2, 2016)

I have officially bailed on this. Hate doing that, but I think the wide advice here steered me in the best direction.

I probably would have used sawzall because I have a cordless one...otherwise a Metabo would be cutter of choice.

It occurred to me before I called him back....it might not even be his tower. The previous building owner was probably just renting it. He said it is no longer used and assumed it was his. Thought it was used by local fire department (volunteer). I told him he should call them and say "One of the guy wires on YOUR tower on top of my building has broken. When will you be sending somebody out to take care of that? If it easiest for you to just remove the tower, I am open to that possibility."


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 2, 2016)

ATH said:


> I have officially bailed on this. Hate doing that, but I think the wide advice here steered me in the best direction.
> 
> I probably would have used sawzall because I have a cordless one...otherwise a Metabo would be cutter of choice.
> 
> It occurred to me before I called him back....it might not even be his tower. The previous building owner was probably just renting it. He said it is no longer used and assumed it was his. Thought it was used by local fire department (volunteer). I told him he should call them and say "One of the guy wires on YOUR tower on top of my building has broken. When will you be sending somebody out to take care of that? If it easiest for you to just remove the tower, I am open to that possibility."



Oh so yer a quitter?


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree, Dr. P.
The Black Knight was far more resolute, even after his arms got lopped off.
Kids these days......


----------



## ATH (Mar 3, 2016)

Alright, we'll call it a draw.


----------

